# Green Leaf Yellow Flower



## sarinsoman (Jul 22, 2010)

*View this photo on my blog*
*Play of My Shadows*


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 22, 2010)

Very pretty, and a photo that justifies the centred composition for once. I love the colours green and yellow, so photos like this one will always fascinate me. Selective focus is very good, too. 

That spot on the bottom leaf... could it be a spot on your sensor?


----------



## sarinsoman (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks for your comment

no its not from sensor


----------

